# Shaving rash ingrown hairs



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

I get this pretty bad on my neck, everywhere else is fine, i know about shaving with the way the hair grows etc and i shave just after i come out the shower so all the hairs are loose, any cream or anything to get rid of it??


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

after shaving wash with cold water and then moisturise immediately after. Thats what I do never get shaving rash


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i havent shaved in years as i always get irratated from it.always a number nothing on my clippers.saves there ever being any ingrown hairs and no rash.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

I used to get really bad rash with anything that had menthol in it as i have sensitive skin...

I use "simple face wash"...give it a try may help..does me wonders...

http://www.superdrug.com/Skin-Care/Simple-Face-Wash-50ML/invt/384526


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

use a shaving brush and ensure the beardy bit your gonna shave is softened and standing away from the skin.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stevens said:


> i havent shaved in years as i always get irratated from it.always a number nothing on my clippers.saves there ever being any ingrown hairs and no rash.


Same with me mate! I'm a delicate lil flower


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

stevens said:


> i havent shaved in years as i always get irratated from it.always a number nothing on my clippers.saves there ever being any ingrown hairs and no rash.


Need to start doing this, I dont get ingrown hairs but my face does get irritated alot from razors, always end up frickin bleeding no matter what:cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Same with me mate! *I'm a delicate lil flower*


like f**k you are not with an ass that stinks like yours.... there is nothing delicate about it.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Merat said:


> Need to start doing this, I dont get ingrown hairs but my face does get irritated alot from razors, always end up frickin bleeding no matter what:cursing:


You dirty lil arab you get shaving rashes on your eyelids u lil wolverine like mofo 

on a serious, u need to mosturise ratty, will make all the difference and when you're my age, u'll still be a babyfaced assassin just like me 

PMSL


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tend skin is really good for shaving rash/ingrown hairs etc

http://www.mankind.co.uk/Tend-Skin-In-Growing-Hair-Solution-118ml-PRODTSPS1/


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Mate...listen. If you are able and willing....grow a beard. Trust me. This will give the follicles time to go wild and will help you out in the long run. I only shave when I have to for work and the rest of the time on my off days and leave...let it grow. Each day though I still rub in some moisturiser (any stuff...I know, big bufty) but it helps tame the hair and keeps it smooth for when you need to shave.

Every time I shave after growing a beard...I get the best, smoothest shave in the world.

Alternative....paste your stubbly face with tar...oooo aaarrr.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> You dirty lil *Persian* you get shaving rashes on your eyelids u lil wolverine like mofo
> 
> on a serious, u need to mosturise ratty, will make all the difference and when you're my age, u'll still be a babyfaced assassin just like me
> 
> PMSL


Sorry had to correct u there mate  LOL!

haha wolverine, think im gunna take that as a compliment:lol:

Mosturise eh, might have to give that a go, loool babyfaced assasin, with that bald head of urs, u deff look like a newborn baby thats for sure:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Why is it you can shave your chest, arm pits, legs, bollox, around your man meat and even your A hole but as soon as you try to shave your neck..... sore as, bumps after a few days then in growing hairs and spots.

I don't get it. lol


----------

